# brompton bag,to lend?



## Nikolaos Levedopoulos (29 Feb 2012)

Hi all there! This is a tough one to ask, but I will give it a try.. I need a brompton bag to transport a brompton to Greece by airplane. So, it is better to be a strongly padded one! Is there anyone willing to lend me just for the journey(or sell me-damn they are expensive! )one? Moreover, i will be going in the next three days!The bike is situated in London, W6 district.
Thanks anyway!
P.S. In case someone lends me one I could give him a amount of money as an insurance of turning the bag back safe. If such, i get the money back. Fair?


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Feb 2012)

You might be better off asking a Brompton dealer for one of the boxes that a Bromton comes from the factory in. I'm a trusting soul, but I'd be wary of lending a very expensive case to someone I didn't know. From your point of view, I'd also be worried about someone else's case possibly getting damaged by the airline.


----------



## Nikolaos Levedopoulos (29 Feb 2012)

You surly have a point (better say two points) there! A factory box could be great solution, but for freight option. If the bag would get damaged, i would make a refund!
Do you think bubbling it up generously after taking the saddle off, and taking it as luggage could make airtraveling safe? would it be possible to go through as hand luggage? Some people have done this!


----------



## Brommyboy (1 Mar 2012)

You can easily wrap the folded bike in bubbles wrap: large sheets can be purchased cheaply from DIY stores. Tape with masking tape or use straps which will double as carrying handles.


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2012)

TheDoc is right, a Brompton shipping box is the best way to ship a Brompton. I've flown with a Brompton many times without any incident, and all I ever did was run a long Kryptonite lock through it to stop it unfolding. Never in a box. Never had a single problem. In fact on two occasions baggage handling staff brought it through personally and asked to be shown how it worked!

I think you are being too precious about it. The Brompton is tough. It can cope perfectly well with a bit of being freighted. Trust the Brompton. And if you can't bring yourself to send it naked a Brompton box is more than adequate.


----------



## Nikolaos Levedopoulos (1 Mar 2012)

@mickle
Did they ask for any extra charges because it is bicycle? Some say to undercover it so it doesn't look like one to avoid extra charges..


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2012)

Nikolaos Levedopoulos said:


> @mickle
> Did they ask for any extra charges because it is bicycle? Some say to undercover it so it doesn't look like one to avoid extra charges..


 
No, never asked for more dosh because for it being a bicycle.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

Nikolaos Levedopoulos said:


> would it be possible to go through as hand luggage? Some people have done this!


I've seen it done, but as I always travel handbaggage-only anyway I've never tried to get away with a Brompton as well!


----------



## JC4LAB (19 Jun 2012)

Although this thread is closed hope my experiences are still of interest on other users...As a Brompton user I have 5 different bags..A Brompton tailored hard case Igot from wiggle..(but its 5kg eats up your weight allowance)(The Brompton B Bag..Padded,On castors but doesnt fold that well after use )A Dahon 16"folding bike Bag (Folds up to bum bag and has Rucksack straps but has no padding)A brompton taylored see through Plastic bag like a CTC bag(got it from turkey on Ebay)..Finally a large .Poundshop laundry bag(used on Easijet but the hesitated before accepting it)...Basically you have three problems.Will the airline accept it..yes in all cases it seems ..Will it get damaged in transit,..Bubblewrapping the handle bars worked ok.but . I would warn against pinch punctures.They ask you to deflate your tyres.Dont do this fully if not using a padded bag as they may get nipped during handing and on reflating them.Finally can you carry the bag with you on the bike.on you arrive ...The Hard case and the B bag are a problem but the others aint..Removing the seat post stem and saddle makes it even smaller if you want to try traditional luggage..Since 911 there been a stricter policy on hand luggage.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Jun 2012)

JC4LAB said:


> They ask you to deflate your tyres.Dont do this fully if not using a padded bag as they may get nipped during handing and on reflating them.


Don't do it at all, just pretend to. Aircraft holds are pressurised to exactly the same pressure as the cabin (unsurprisingly, since the hatches between the two are not airtight), and a pressure equivalent to 8000 feet is going to have no noticeable effect on a tyre.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2012)

Wot 'e said^^^
Hells' teeth, even putting a Brommie in a vacuum is only an extra 15psi in the tyres...


----------



## mickle (19 Jun 2012)

And don't they put livestock into the hold - and they don't blow up.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2012)

Bit of an unwelcome surprise that would be - your dog arrives on the baggage carousel looking like that monkey in The Fly that came out of the teleporter inside-out.


----------



## weemarie (31 Aug 2012)

Nikolaos Levedopoulos said:


> Hi all there! This is a tough one to ask, but I will give it a try.. I need a brompton bag to transport a brompton to Greece by airplane. So, it is better to be a strongly padded one! Is there anyone willing to lend me just for the journey(or sell me-damn they are expensive! )one? Moreover, i will be going in the next three days!The bike is situated in London, W6 district.
> Thanks anyway!
> P.S. In case someone lends me one I could give him a amount of money as an insurance of turning the bag back safe. If such, i get the money back. Fair?


I found that there is an ikea plastic storage bag that is very strong and I keep and carry my Bromptom about in it. I think it cost me about £4


----------



## StuartG (31 Aug 2012)

weemarie said:


> I found that there is an ikea plastic storage bag that is very strong and I keep and carry my Bromptom about in it. I think it cost me about £4


It is called Dimpa. Comes in two sizes - you need the smaller. Its a perfect fit for the standard bike. I would think it too small for the extended seat tube. But very hard wearing. Had mine for six years. I think it was £2.99 then.


----------

